# DR - Recovery?



## AussiePheonix (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi,
I suffer mostly from Derealisation (DR) and visual symptoms.

Need some encouragement. Does anyone have any experience recovering from DR and getting rid of visual symptoms you could share?

Thanks so much

Cheers
Nathan from Sydney


----------



## ClassC (Jan 23, 2013)

It goes away eventually over time. The best way to deal with it is to avoid fretting about it. Don't think about it even if it's there, go on with your usual daily activities without any worry. Seems difficult at first, but give it a while as it gradually becomes easier.


----------



## CharlieFreak (Nov 19, 2012)

I recovered and the visual stuff goes away. Stay tuned for a large post about my recovery.


----------



## JJ70 (Nov 1, 2010)

Nathan, you've not said how long you have been suffering, but yes mate its more than possible. I'm living proof. Hang in there.


----------



## Justinian585 (Dec 4, 2012)

Not to hijack this thread, but I've been trying to find as many recovery stories as possible lately in order to finally get on the right track. I've had DP for 2 and a half months now and although I feel much better than I did a month ago, I'm still having these ups and downs and now near depressive episodes lately.

Is the "holy grail of recovery" something that I should follow? I've been getting outside more (and feeling disconnected af), eating healthier and taking multis as well as one herbal supplement. Good start or useless? Everyone says distraction is key, but in what way? The computer is the only real distraction that makes me feel truly calm, but it's not living real life. This week I decided that I'm going to teach myself a second language to get my mind active again and off of DP. Do you think this will help? Also, should I leave this website? A lot of people have said that just by logging onto DPSH and reading these types of threads, you're fuelling the very anxiety that gives you feeling of DP/DR. I've already cut back and have stuck to the chat room. Sorry if I sound desperate. I really have made a lot of progress, and in a way I feel like I understand DP, but I've been more stressed out and as a result more DP'd the past few days. Thanks.


----------



## JJ70 (Nov 1, 2010)

> 've had DP for 2 and a half months now and although I feel much better than I did a month ago, I'm still having these ups and downs and now near depressive episodes lately.


This is a pretty good sign, only two months (I say only, two months of DP is pretty horrible; but is still a fairly short period of time) of DP and your feeling better than a month ago. This is very positive.



> I've been getting outside more (and feeling disconnected af), eating healthier and taking multis as well as one herbal supplement. Good start or useless? Everyone says distraction is key, but in what way? The computer is the only real distraction that makes me feel truly calm, but it's not living real life. This week I decided that I'm going to teach myself a second language to get my mind active again and off of DP. Do you think this will help? Also, should I leave this website?


Distraction is a major key, however their are others such as focusing on your emotions and focusing on the outside world.. Using distraction and this sort of focus is generally a much more powerful tool for recovery when combined with getting out and about and social settings rather than going solo.



> lot of people have said that just by logging onto DPSH and reading these types of threads, you're fuelling the very anxiety that gives you feeling of DP/DR.


There is a lot of truth in this; although forums and DP/DR communities can be useful in the very early days as they help you to realise you are not alone etc. But with regards to recovery the above statement is probably true.


----------

